

Translating SQL to Python's pandas - gjreda
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/gjreda/pydata2014nyc/blob/master/demo.ipynb

======
gjreda
You can find the rest of the materials here:
[https://github.com/gjreda/pydata2014nyc](https://github.com/gjreda/pydata2014nyc)

